# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Աբխազիա եւ Հարավային Օսիա

## Rammstein

Հայաստանը պե՞տք է ճանաչի Աբխազիայի եւ Հրվ. Օսիայի անկախությունը։

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց
Ճիշտն ասած էս հարցի իմ համար բարդ է, եւ երկու տարբերակն էլ ունեն արդարացում։
Մի կողմից ինչո՞ւ ընդունել, եթե Ռուսաստանը ԼՂՀ-ի անկախությունը չի ընդունել, հետո էլ Վրաստանը մեր համար կարեւոր ճանապարհ է։
Բայց մյուս կողմից, չէ՞ որ աբխազներն ու օսերն էլ են մարդ, ու իրենց անկախության ձգտումը 100% արդար է։ Եւ հանուն արդարության կարելի է ընդունել։
, քվերկել եմ «Այո», որովհետեւ արդարության կողմնակից եմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ եթե ընդունենք, ապա կբարդացնենք մեր վիճակը, քանի որ քաղաքականութունը ամենակեղտոտ բանն է։ :Blush:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Իմ Կարծիքով, ՀՀ–ը պետք է չեզոք դիրք ունենա այս հարցում։ Քանզի, երբ փորձում ենք ստեղծել համաշխարհային անդոր, ապա ազգամիջյան եւ ազգային շահերը պաշտպանելու ցանկացած տվայտանք վտանգելու է այն։ Վրացական կառավարությունը՝ Սահակաշվիլու, կատարեց մեծ սխալմունք, եւ այդ կատարվածին շտապ գնահատելը կարող է պատճառ հանդիսանալ առավել մեծ սխալմունքի։ 

Մեր առջեւ դրված են մի շարք բարդույթներ։ Դրանք են, սակայն ոչ ամբողջությամբ՝

Հարեւան պետությունների ներքաղաքական անկայունությունը,Այդ պետությունների ներսում ձեւավորվող ազգայնական գաղափարախոսությունը, ինչպես նաեւ,Կրոնական, Աստվածաճանաչության եւ Ինքնակազմավորման երեւույթները,Տնտեսական անկարողականության պատճառով կախվածության վիճակը, եւՄեծ պետությունների ռազմավարական դիրքերի սահմանագծում լինելը։

ԵՎ դարձյալ ամենամեծ տվայտանքը դա մեր ազգի կայունությունն է։ Պետք է լինել չեզոք, բայց չլռել,

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Իմ Կարծիքով, ՀՀ–ը պետք է չեզոք դիրք ունենա այս հարցում։ Քանզի, երբ փորձում ենք ստեղծել համաշխարհային անդոր, ապա ազգամիջյան եւ ազգային շահերը պաշտպանելու ցանկացած տվայտանք վտանգելու է այն։ Վրացական կառավարությունը՝ Սահակաշվիլու, կատարեց մեծ սխալմունք, եւ այդ կատարվածին շտապ գնահատելը կարող է պատճառ հանդիսանալ առավել մեծ սխալմունքի։ 
> 
> Մեր առջեւ դրված են մի շարք բարդույթներ։ Դրանք են, սակայն ոչ ամբողջությամբ՝
> 
> Հարեւան պետությունների ներքաղաքական անկայունությունը,Այդ պետությունների ներսում ձեւավորվող ազգայնական գաղափարախոսությունը, ինչպես նաեւ,Կրոնական, Աստվածաճանաչության եւ Ինքնակազմավորման երեւույթները,Տնտեսական անկարողականության պատճառով կախվածության վիճակը, եւՄեծ պետությունների ռազմավարական դիրքերի սահմանագծում լինելը։
> 
> ԵՎ դարձյալ ամենամեծ տվայտանքը դա մեր ազգի կայունությունն է։ Պետք է լինել չեզոք, բայց չլռել,


Քաղաքականությունը ասպետական զբաղմունք չէ ,այն նաև ենթադրում արգելած հար ված,այս պարագային հարկավոր է հայ դիվանագիտությունը Վրաստանին ցույց տա 
իր ժանիքները ,մենք միշտ Վրացիներից մուրացել ենք եղբայրություն և միշտ ստացել ենք ողորմություն:
Գոնե իմ հիշողության մեջ վերջին 15 տարվա ընթացքում չեմ հիշում քայլ որ կատարել են Վրացիները:
Վրացակն իշխանությունները ընդգծված ազգայնական են , 600000 հայերից այնտեղ ապրում են եղած չեղած 250000 հայ ,հարցրու յուրաքանչյուր դուրս եկածին  և կլսես նույն պատասխանը , շովունիզմ:
Մենք կորցնելու բան չունենք,  ոչ հիմա ոչ ել հետո , Վրացիները պետք է նվաճեն մեր ընկերասիրությունը:
1918 թվականից սկսած հարցեր կան կուրակված  , որ չենք տվել Վրացիներին , ժամանակն է մի քանիսը տալու, թող  մտածեն :Angry2:

----------


## Տատ

Նախ պարտավոր է ճանարել Արցախը, հետո միայն` մյուսներին։ Թե չէ անհասկանալի է ստացվում։
Իսկ քանի դեռ Արցախը ճանաչելուն ուժ կամ հիմք պակասում է, պետք է լռել։ Զզվելի է այդ դերը, ուր նայում ես` կախված ենք, ամեն ոչնչությունից։
Որովհետև երբեք ճիշտ պահը չենք գտել` պահաջելու, խաբելու, կռվելու, կամ ուշ է եղել, կամ շուտ. 
իսկ լռելը հեշտ է, այսպիսի պարագաներում առաջ էլ լռել ենք, հիմա էլ ուրիշ բան չի մնում։

Էն անամոթ Վրացու նման վայնասուն դնել նույպես չգիտենք Երբ պետք է։ 
Բաքվի ու Սումգաիտի անունը երբ ե՞ք տեսել վերջին անգամ մամուլում։ իակ ադրբեջանցի փախստականների` լիքը։

Այ մեդվեդեվը հիմա պիտի բռով բոլորին ճանաչի, մի ամբողջ շարք կա սպասող։ Պատկերացնում ե՞ք ինչ կկատարվի արևմուտքում :Hands Up: ։ Էլ չեն հասցնի ամեն առիթով ժողով հավաքեն, լեզուները կապ կընկնի :Shok: ։

----------


## azat11

Իմ կարծիքով չպետք է ճանաչի: Ճաբաչելու հիմնական պատճառը Ղարաբաղի հարցնա, բայց ճանաչելով` կզրկվենք Ղարաբաղի հարցը որպես առանձնահատուկ հարց ներկայացնելու խաղաքարտից և անիմաստ հարաբերություն կվատացնենք գրեթե միակ *հարևանի* հետ: Պետություն ճանաչելը դա մեծերի գործնա, «մանր» պետությունները պետք է վերջում ստորագրեն պատրաստի որոշման տակ:

----------


## Տատ

> կզրկվենք Ղարաբաղի հարցը որպես *առանձնահատուկ հարց* ներկայացնելու խաղաքարտից


+10

----------


## Վիշապ

Պետք չի ճանաչել հենց Օս և Աբխազ ժողովուրդների շահերից ելնելով։ Եդտեղ ու՞ր ա անկախություն որ, սաղ կյանքով մեկ դարձան Ռուսաստանի քածը։ Նետեմ այդպիսի անկախությունը։ Անկախությունը մերն էր, որ սաղ ժողովրդով դուրս եկանք ու աշխարհին ցույց տվեցինք թե մենք իրականում ինչ ենք ուզում, յանի ձեռք բերեցինք էդ, որ հետո նորից նվիրենք ռուսներին։ Մի խոսքով իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավ է ցավակցական հեռագիր ուղարկել օսերին ու աբխազներին երկարատև ստրկության հանձնվելու առթիվ։

----------


## Rammstein

> Պետք չի ճանաչել հենց Օս և Աբխազ ժողովուրդների շահերից ելնելով։ Եդտեղ ու՞ր ա անկախություն որ, սաղ կյանքով մեկ դարձան Ռուսաստանի քածը։ Նետեմ այդպիսի անկախությունը։ Անկախությունը մերն էր, որ սաղ ժողովրդով դուրս եկանք ու աշխարհին ցույց տվեցինք թե մենք իրականում ինչ ենք ուզում, յանի ձեռք բերեցինք էդ, որ հետո նորից նվիրենք ռուսներին։ Մի խոսքով իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավ է ցավակցական հեռագիր ուղարկել օսերին ու աբխազներին երկարատև ստրկության հանձնվելու առթիվ։


Ի՞նչ ստրկություն։ Անկախ ապրելն ա՞ ստրկություն, թե Վրաստանի լծի տակ ապրելը, որ ցանկացած պահի ինչ ուզում անում են իրանց հետ, ու արեցին...ցեղասպանություն։
Հիմա մենք Ռուսաստանի դաշնակիցն ենք, մենք ել ե՞նք ստրկության մեջ։ :Shok:

----------


## Grieg

ցանկացած մարդ, ցանկացած ազգ պետք է առաջնորդվի արդարության գիտակցությունով հակառակ դեպքում բարոյազրկում և կործանման ուղու վրա կկանգնի: Ես գնտում եմ, որ ցանկացած ազգ ունի ինքնավարության իրավունք, աբխազների և օսերի ազգերը ունեն բազմադարյան պատմությունը և իմ կարծիքով արդարություննը այս դեպքում ընդունելն է նրանց երկների անկախությունը անկախ մեզ սպասվում է շրջափակում, սով թե այլ փորձանքներ:  Եթե մեն չլինենք արդար մեր խղճի հանդեպ ինչ իրավունք ունենք պահանջել ուրիշ երկներից ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը, կամ ինչ իրավունք ունենք պահանջելու արդար իշխանություն կամ օրինակ մարտի 1 արդար մեկնաբանություն...  նրանք բոլորնել ստում են քանի որ շարժվում են իրենց շահերից, եկեք չնմանվենք: Այնուամենայնիվ չեմ կարծում Հայաստանի ճանաչելուց շատ բան փոխվի այդ անկախ երկների համար, իսկ Ղարաբաղի հարցին չեմ կարծում դա խանգարի, ինչ է նշանակում հարցի ունիկալություն.. եթե Կոսովոն,Աբխազիան և Օսեթիան բարեհաջող անկախացան միթե արժի ունիկալ մնալ?

----------


## Elmo

Հայաստանի ճանաչել, չճանաչելը ոչինչ չի փոխի այդ երկրների համար, ու չի փոխի միջազգային կարծիքը խնդրի վերաբերյալ: Ինչ որ հետևանք թողնելուց Հայաստանի վրա կթողնի: Հիմա մեզ պետք չի Վրաստանի հետ թշնամանանք, դրա համար էլ պետք չի ճանաչել պաշտոնապես: Բանավոր ամեն հայ էլ «կճանաչի»,  ինձ թվումա: Մենք ԼՂՀ ունենք մեզ ձեռնտու է այդ երկու երկրների ճանաչումը, թող Ադրբեջանը իրան պատերով խփի:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Պետք չի ճանաչել հենց Օս և Աբխազ ժողովուրդների շահերից ելնելով։ Եդտեղ ու՞ր ա անկախություն որ, սաղ կյանքով մեկ դարձան Ռուսաստանի քածը։ Նետեմ այդպիսի անկախությունը։


Վայ էս ի՞նչ մարդասիրական տեկստ ա : Պետք ա գրադահարվեն, ռմբահարվեն ու ոչնչավեն չէ՞ քո կարծիքով: Վրաստանը էդ մարդկանց վրա գրադ էր կրակում մոռացել ե՞ս:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ի՞նչ ստրկություն։ Անկախ ապրելն ա՞ ստրկություն, թե Վրաստանի լծի տակ ապրելը, որ ցանկացած պահի ինչ ուզում անում են իրանց հետ, ու արեցին...ցեղասպանություն։
> Հիմա մենք Ռուսաստանի դաշնակիցն ենք, մենք ել ե՞նք ստրկության մեջ։


Արի պարզաբանենք։ Եթե դու անկախություն ասելով հասկանում ես թղթում (ասենք սահամանադարության) գրվածը, ապա ես հասկանում եմ երկրի ժողովրդի ու իշխանությունների ազատ կամքը, ես չեմ կարծում թե օսերն ու աբխազները տվյալ պարագայում անկախացան, նրանք ավելի կախվեցին Ռուսաստանից, հիմա ցանկացած այլ պետության հետ դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններում նրանք պիտի իրենց մեծ ախպոր կարծիքը հարցնեն ու թույլտվությունը խնդրեն։ Թե՞ քեզ Ռուսաստանը այդպես սիրալիր, դեմոկրատական տերություն է թվում, որ հոգ է տանում թույլ և փոքր ժողովուրդների մասին, հերթը Ղարաբաղին կհասնի, կտեսնես։ Վրաստանի լծի տակ ապրելու հետ կապված. Աբխազներն ու օսերը վաղուց արդեն փաստացի Վրաստանի լծի տակ չեն ապրում, նրանց պարզապես թույլ էլ չտրվեց Նոր Վրաստանի հետ առնչություն ունենալ, որպեսզի կողմնորոշվեն թե ում հետ են ցանկանում ապրել։ Իսկ Գամսախուրդիայի ժամանակներում իսկապես վատ էր, հենց վրացիներն էլ լիքը դժգոհելու տեղ ունեին, եթե հնարավորություն լիներ վրացիներն իրենք էլ կանկախանային Վրաստանից :Tongue: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է մեր ու Ռուսաստանի հարաբերություններին, ապա փորձիր նկատել թե հիմնականում որտեղ է գտնվում մեր էժան աշխատուժը, ինչ պայմաններով է փողը առաքում Հայաստան, Հայաստանում ում սեփականությունը հանդիսացող ծառայություններից ու ռեսուրսներից է օգտվում ժողովուրդը և դրա համար բնականաբար վճարում, և ի վերջո ում բյուջեն է նորից համալրվում դրա շնորհիվ։ Եթե կռահես, ապա ինքդ որոշիր, մենք ստրկության մեջ ենք, թե անկախ։
Ցեղասպանության հետ կապված. նախ խաղաղ բնակիչների մեջ զոհերի քանակը պետք է ապացուցել, ռուսների միակողմանի հայտարարությունները դեռ փաստ չեն, երկրորդ՝ ցեղասպանության կամ էթնիկ զտման փաստեր են պետք, ցեղասպանություն բառը չեմ կարծում թե այդպես հեշտ ու հանգիստ կարելի է արտաբերել, այդպես որ լինի ցանկացած պատերազմ ցեղասպանություն է։ Մյուս կողմից էլ ինչո՞ւ ոչ ոք չի խոսում թե Ռուսաստանում տարեկան քանի հայի են սպանում զուտ ազգային հողի վրա, եթե հետաքրքրվես, ապա ինֆորմացիա կգտնես որ ավելի քան 3000 հայ է սպանվել Ռուսաստանում վերջին 10 տարվա ընթացքում, ինչ ես կարծում, դա ցեղասպանությու՞ն է, թե՞ ոչ։ 
Վրաստանը պատերազմեց դե յուրե իր երկրի տարածքում գտնվող զինված անջատողականների դեմ, որոնց մեջ ես չգիտեմ, թե որքան մարտիկներ էին իսկապես ժողովրդի անկախության համար մարտնչում։ Վրաստանը մեծ սխալ արեց որ դեն նետեց դիվանագիտությունը ու անցավ ուժով հարցեր լուծելուն, դրան դեմ չեմ, բայց ճշմարտությունն ու արդարությունը արանքներում են, ոչ թե միայն մի կողմում։

----------


## Rammstein

> Արի պարզաբանենք։ Եթե դու անկախություն ասելով հասկանում ես թղթում (ասենք սահամանադարության) գրվածը, ապա ես հասկանում եմ երկրի ժողովրդի ու իշխանությունների ազատ կամքը, ես չեմ կարծում թե օսերն ու աբխազները տվյալ պարագայում անկախացան, նրանք ավելի կախվեցին Ռուսաստանից, հիմա ցանկացած այլ պետության հետ դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններում նրանք պիտի իրենց մեծ ախպոր կարծիքը հարցնեն ու թույլտվությունը խնդրեն։ Թե՞ քեզ Ռուսաստանը այդպես սիրալիր, դեմոկրատական տերություն է թվում, որ հոգ է տանում թույլ և փոքր ժողովուրդների մասին, հերթը Ղարաբաղին կհասնի, կտեսնես։ Վրաստանի լծի տակ ապրելու հետ կապված. Աբխազներն ու օսերը վաղուց արդեն փաստացի Վրաստանի լծի տակ չեն ապրում, նրանց պարզապես թույլ էլ չտրվեց Նոր Վրաստանի հետ առնչություն ունենալ, որպեսզի կողմնորոշվեն թե ում հետ են ցանկանում ապրել։ Իսկ Գամսախուրդիայի ժամանակներում իսկապես վատ էր, հենց վրացիներն էլ լիքը դժգոհելու տեղ ունեին, եթե հնարավորություն լիներ վրացիներն իրենք էլ կանկախանային Վրաստանից
> Ինչ վերաբերում է մեր ու Ռուսաստանի հարաբերություններին, ապա փորձիր նկատել թե հիմնականում որտեղ է գտնվում մեր էժան աշխատուժը, ինչ պայմաններով է փողը առաքում Հայաստան, Հայաստանում ում սեփականությունը հանդիսացող ծառայություններից ու ռեսուրսներից է օգտվում ժողովուրդը և դրա համար բնականաբար վճարում, և ի վերջո ում բյուջեն է նորից համալրվում դրա շնորհիվ։ Եթե կռահես, ապա ինքդ որոշիր, մենք ստրկության մեջ ենք, թե անկախ։
> Ցեղասպանության հետ կապված. նախ խաղաղ բնակիչների մեջ զոհերի քանակը պետք է ապացուցել, ռուսների միակողմանի հայտարարությունները դեռ փաստ չեն, երկրորդ՝ ցեղասպանության կամ էթնիկ զտման փաստեր են պետք, ցեղասպանություն բառը չեմ կարծում թե այդպես հեշտ ու հանգիստ կարելի է արտաբերել, այդպես որ լինի ցանկացած պատերազմ ցեղասպանություն է։ Մյուս կողմից էլ ինչո՞ւ ոչ ոք չի խոսում թե Ռուսաստանում տարեկան քանի հայի են սպանում զուտ ազգային հողի վրա, եթե հետաքրքրվես, ապա ինֆորմացիա կգտնես որ ավելի քան 3000 հայ է սպանվել Ռուսաստանում վերջին 10 տարվա ընթացքում, ինչ ես կարծում, դա ցեղասպանությու՞ն է, թե՞ ոչ։ 
> Վրաստանը պատերազմեց դե յուրե իր երկրի տարածքում գտնվող զինված անջատողականների դեմ, որոնց մեջ ես չգիտեմ, թե որքան մարտիկներ էին իսկապես ժողովրդի անկախության համար մարտնչում։ Վրաստանը մեծ սխալ արեց որ դեն նետեց դիվանագիտությունը ու անցավ ուժով հարցեր լուծելուն, դրան դեմ չեմ, բայց ճշմարտությունն ու արդարությունը արանքներում են, ոչ թե միայն մի կողմում։


Մենք որ ստրկության մեջ ենք, էդքանը հաստատ, բայց հարցը էսա, Ռուսաստանի՞ կողմից, թե՞ Հայաստանի...

Ռուսաստանում համենայն դեպս պետական հրահանգով չեն 3000 հայ սպանվել։

Աբխազներն էին թե օսերը չեմ հիշում, բայս հայտարարել են, որ Ռուսաստանից շատ շնորհակալ են, բայց երբեք Ռուսաստանին չեն միանա։ Ռուսաստանի կողմից անկախության ճանաչումը էն հետեւանքը կարա ունենա, որ որոշ «կարեւոր» պետություններ էլ ճանաչեն դա, ու հետո ավելի հեշտ կլինի Օսեթիայի ու Աբխազիայի համար։ Իսկ եթե իրոք օսերն ու աբխազները անկախանան, ապա նշանակում ա որ Ռուսաստանը իրա գործը արեց, ու էլ ոչ մի կախում Ռուսաստանից կարա չլինի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Անկախություն աբխազներին ու օսերին - չէ մի չէ պոզեր: Ռուսները պաշտոնապես ամրագրեց այն ինչ փաստացի արդեն 15 տարի գոյություն ուներ: Օսեթիայում ու Աբխազիայում քսան տարի է ռուսական փողն է խոդի, Ռուսաստանի հետ մաքսակետեր չկան, իսկ Վրաստանի հետ կային: Բոլորը արդեն վաղուղ ստացել էին Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիություն: Իսկ Վրաստանը պաշտոնապես կորցրեց այն, ինչ արդեն 15 տարի իրենը չէր:  Աառանձնապես բան չի փոխվել - փաստացի: Իսկ *անկախ* Օսեթիա ու Աբխազիա հասկացությունները բավակնին ծիծաղելի են հենց իրենց՝ աբխազների ու օսերի համար:

----------


## Artgeo

> Պետք չի ճանաչել հենց Օս և Աբխազ ժողովուրդների շահերից ելնելով։ Եդտեղ ու՞ր ա անկախություն որ, սաղ կյանքով մեկ դարձան Ռուսաստանի քածը։ Նետեմ այդպիսի անկախությունը։ Անկախությունը մերն էր, որ սաղ ժողովրդով դուրս եկանք ու աշխարհին ցույց տվեցինք թե մենք իրականում ինչ ենք ուզում, յանի ձեռք բերեցինք էդ, որ հետո նորից նվիրենք ռուսներին։ Մի խոսքով իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավ է ցավակցական հեռագիր ուղարկել օսերին ու աբխազներին երկարատև ստրկության հանձնվելու առթիվ։


Է, Պուտինի ռեժիմը առանձնապես չի էլ թաքցնում դա



> Владимир Жириновский - Россию интересуют только территории, а осетины и абхазы нужны ей в качестве прислуги
> 
> По заявлению лидера ЛДПР Владимира Жириновского, Россию интересуют только территории, а осетины и абхазы нужны ей в качестве прислуги.
> Он сделал это заявление в эфире одной из телекомпаний.
> «России нужны не абхазский и осетинский народ, а территории и скрывать здесь нечего», - отметил Жириновский.


Ախր խնդիրը նրանում է, որ չկան օսական կամ աբխազական իշխանություններ: Կան Կրեմլի դրածո սողուններ:

----------


## Lion

Իսկ մի հարց կարելի է?

 - Օգոստոսի 6-ին ով սկսեց պատերազմը, որն այդպես հուզավառ տեսքով ներկայացված է հղում ուզող սայթում: Կարծես ոչ օսերը, ոչ աբխազները, ոչ էլ ռուսները, Հը?

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ մի հարց կարելի է?
> 
>  - Օգոստոսի 6-ին ով սկսեց պատերազմը, որն այդպես հուզավառ տեսքով ներկայացված է հղում ուզող սայթում: Կարծես ոչ օսերը, ոչ աբխազները, ոչ էլ ռուսները, Հը?


Եթե հայերեն թարգմանես գրածդ կփորձեմ պատասխանել: Կներես, բայց հարցից բան չհասկացա  :Think:

----------


## azat11

> Ի՞նչ ստրկություն։ Անկախ ապրելն ա՞ ստրկություն, թե Վրաստանի լծի տակ ապրելը, որ ցանկացած պահի ինչ ուզում անում են իրանց հետ, ու արեցին...ցեղասպանություն։
> Հիմա մենք Ռուսաստանի դաշնակիցն ենք, մենք ել ե՞նք ստրկության մեջ։


1. Որևէ անկախության մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող: Եթե անկախություն են ուզում, թող հյուսիսային օսերն էլ ուզեն, ի"նչ տարբերություն, նրանք էլ են օս և ՌԴ քաղաքացի, նույն բանը չի":
2. Անկախություն ուզող ազգի  80%-ը այլ երկրի քաղաքացիություն չի ընդունում:
3. Եվ աբխազները և հատկապես օսերը ավելի լավ են խոսում վրացերեն և մշակույթով շատ ավելի նման են վրացիներին քան ռուսներին: Վրացական լծի մասին մտածելն ավելորդա, քանի որ նրանք պատմականորեն միշտ եղել են Վրաստանում:

Այս ամենը ռուսական սադրանք էր, իհարկե, Գամսախուրդիայի էշության պատճառով: Նույնը ռուսները երազում են կատարել նաև Ջավախքում: Ես վստահեցնում եմ, որ Ջավախքը անկախանալու կամ ՀՀ-ին միանալու խնդիր չունի, նրանց ընդամենը պետքա ՌԴ խոպան գնալու հնարավորություն (սա իմիջիայլոց):

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հայաստանը պետք է առաջնորդվի իր շահերից ելնելով այլ ոչ թե այն կապելով Ղարաբաղի հարցի հետ. թող զարմանալի չթվա բայց պետք չէ Հայաստանի շահերը միանշանակորեն կապել Ղարաբաղի հարցի հեր խնդրի նմանություններով հանդերձ լուծումները լրիվ տարբեր մոտեցումներ են պահանջում, նպատակը տարբեր է…սա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է

օսերի ւ աբխազների անկախությունը ոչ խնդիր է ոչ էլ լուծում…բոլորս էլ գիտենք որ դա ոչ ոգի չի հետաքրքրում. Ռուսաստանին այդ շրջանները պետք չեն, նրան Վրաստանն ու նրա միջով անցնող նավթատարն է պետք և ինչոր տեղ Ռուսաստանը ոչ էլ ուզում է, որ այս խնդիրը լուծվի, այսինքն աշխարհը ընդունի այդ շրջանների անկախությունը, քանի որ դրանով նա լծակներ է կորցնում Վրաստանի վրա ազդելու…այնպես որ եթե մենք չունդունենք նրանց անկախությունը մեզանից ոչ ոգ չի "նեղանա"…մեզ երևի ոչ էլ կհարցնեն, իսկ չտրված հարցին պատասխան պետք չէ տալ նամանավանդ Սերժի պես մտային կարողություններ ունեցող մեկը չպիտի շտապի կարծիք հայտնել:

----------


## voter

Հիմա ճանաչել չի կարելի քանի դեռ Վրաստանը այդ փաստի հետ չի համակերպվել։ Երբ ճանաչումը կծառայի ոչ թե Ռուսներին այլ հենց Աբխազներին ու Օսեթներին անպայման պիտի ճանաչի...

Սաակաշվիլիի ելույթը Գերմանական քաղաքական թոքշոուի ժամանակ – , կարելի է այստեղ նայել այնտեղ նրան հենց այդ հարցը տվեցին, երբևիցե պատրաստ է նա ընդունել, որ Աբխազները Օսեթները անկախ լինեն – ծամեց ծամեց, վերջում շուռ տվեց, թե դուք կհամաձայնվեք եթե բավարացիներին բավարիայից հանեն – Գերմանական մարզ է Բավարիան, ու ասեն մնացածը անկախ բավարիա են ստեղծում.... 
http://viparmenia.com/vb/forum41/geo...18/#post243455

----------


## dvgray

Շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու սենց հանկարծակի հայերով սկսեցինք հետաքրքրվել աբխազներով ու օսերով  :LOL:   :LOL: 
Եթե արդարության համար եք պայքարում, ապա ինչի՞ չեք պայքարում /պայքարել/ չեչենների անկախութան համար:  :Wink: 
Իսկ պատճառը պարզ ՝ ռուսական հետուսաալիքների պրոպագանդան: Ոնց ուզում են ռսները, էտպես էլ մտածում եք  :LOL:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ռուսաստանին այդ շրջանները պետք չեն, նրան Վրաստանն ու նրա միջով անցնող նավթատարն է պետք և ինչոր տեղ Ռուսաստանը ոչ էլ ուզում է, որ այս խնդիրը լուծվի, այսինքն աշխարհը ընդունի այդ շրջանների անկախությունը, քանի որ դրանով նա լծակներ է կորցնում Վրաստանի վրա ազդելու…


Այո և էլի Այո՜… Էս կետը ես Mephisto-յի հետ լրիվ կիսում եմ:
Բայց, կարծում եմ որ, սեպտեմբերի 5-ին Ռուսաստանը առիթը բաց չի թողնի ռազմական դաշնակիցների վրա մեկ անգամ ևս գռմռալու, ու իր ջաղացին ջուր լցնելու կոչ անելով: Սերժի, թուրքերին տված, հարցազրուցից հետո ես կուզեի տեսնել թե արտաքին քաղաքականության մեր "գիգանտներն" ինչ կմոգոնեն…  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու սենց հանկարծակի հայերով սկսեցինք հետաքրքրվել աբխազներով ու օսերով  
> Եթե արդարության համար եք պայքարում, ապա ինչի՞ չեք պայքարում /պայքարել/ չեչենների անկախութան համար: 
> Իսկ պատճառը պարզ ՝ ռուսական հետուսաալիքների պրոպագանդան: Ոնց ուզում են ռսները, էտպես էլ մտածում եք


Դիվ ջան, շահ ունենք դրա համար: Արդարության մասին չի սա, մեր ներկա պահի շահի մասին ա: 
Մի անգամ,  իր ռուսամետ լինելու հերթական մեղադրանքից հետո, Արաֆատն ասել է " Ի՞նչ էիք ուզում որ անեի: Ես հիմա մի դանակ էլ որ ունեմ՝ ռուսի տվածն ա…" (իհարկե արաբերենով  :Wink:  )
Ո՞նց ես տեսնում, մեզ համար էս պահին կա՞ այընտրանքային դաշնակից-ստրկատեր:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ ջան, շահ ունենք դրա համար: Արդարության մասին չի սա, մեր ներկա պահի շահի մասին ա:


 :Hands Up:  Հարգում եմ էն մարդուն /այսինքն տվյալ դեպքում քեզ /, ով որ առանց ավելորդ կռուտիտների ասում է իր կարծիքը: 



> Մի անգամ,  իր ռուսամետ լինելու հերթական մեղադրանքից հետո, Արաֆատն ասել է " Ի՞նչ էիք ուզում որ անեի: Ես հիմա մի դանակ էլ որ ունեմ՝ ռուսի տվածն ա…" (իհարկե արաբերենով  )


Լսել եմ սրա մասին  :Smile: 
Արաֆատի ասածը մեր /ակումբակիցներիս/ վրա արտապատկերելը էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի: Նրա ասածը կարող ես արտապատկերել Սերժի. կամ ծայրահեղ դեպքում Լևոնի վրա: Իսկ մենք լավ կլինի հլա դեռ սև ու սպիտակով շարժվենք: Սա լավ է, սա վատ է: Մինչև մի հարյուր տարվա մեջ մի քիչ պետականության առունով հասունանանք

----------


## սիսար

http://louysworld.livejournal.com/

Դիտեցեք   Ժիրինովսկու   ելույթը:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Դիտեցեք   Ժիրինովսկու   ելույթը:


Շիզոիդ տիպ ա  :Smile:  բայց ինչպես ասում է Զադորնովը. " Վ կաժդոյ շուտկե եստ դոլյա շուտկի": Տեսնենք, մինչև նոյեմբեր բան չմնաց  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Արաֆատի ասածը մեր /ակումբակիցներիս/ վրա արտապատկերելը էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի:


Ակումբակիցների մեջ կան քաղաքական ճիշտ ու հասուն մտքեր արտահայտող ռուսամետներ: Նրանք մեր ազգային շահը տեսնում և այդ մասին գրառում են անում:  :Smile:  Ու այդպես մենք հասունանում ենք…

----------


## dvgray

> Ակումբակիցների մեջ կան քաղաքական ճիշտ ու հասուն մտքեր արտահայտող ռուսամետներ: Նրանք մեր ազգային շահը տեսնում և այդ մասին գրառում են անում:  Ու այդպես մենք հասունանում ենք…


Դու ասել կուզես, որ քաղաքագիտութամբ , այսինքն գիտությա՞մբ են զբաղվում այդ ակումբային ռուսամետերը: 
Իսկ ո՞րն է նրանց տեսությունը և փորձարարական բազան: Մի քանի վեստիական հաղորդումներ, ժիրինովսկիական օդի կեղտոտողի "պատմական անալիզնե՞րը"   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
Շատ խնդալու է: Անգամ հռհռալու:
Քաղաքական լուրջ անալիղների ու արդյունավետ սինթեզի համար շատ հաց ու պանիր պետք է ուտենք ոչ միայն Ակումբով, այլ ամբողջ հայ ազգով /ներառյալ սփյուռքահայերը/ միասին: Մի հատ Բրայզա ավելի մեծ քաղաքակագիտական հնարավորություններ ունի ու օգտվում է դրանից, քան բոլոր հայերով միասին : 
Խնդալու է անգամ հիշատակել մեր օրինակ  արտաքիր գործոց նախարարների /բոլորին  :Smile:  հատկապես Վարդան Օսկանյանի իր օկուպացիոն գոտիով  :LOL:  - որի համար նորմալ քաղաքագետը իրան ծառից կկախեր  :Smile: / կամ նախավերջի ու վերջի ինքնակոչ նախագահների քաղաքագիտկան պատրաստվածությունը: Սա խոսում եմ իպաշտոնե պետության առաջին քաղաքագետների մասին: Հիմա պատկերացրու, թե ինչ է մյուս մասի /մենք էլ մեջը  :Smile: / մակարդակը էս գիտության առումով:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Դու ասել կուզես, որ քաղաքագիտութամբ , այսինքն գիտությա՞մբ են զբաղվում այդ ակումբային ռուսամետերը:


Ոչ: Եվ հազար անգամ ոչ: Եվ կարծում եմ ակումբում անգամ քաղաքագետ չկա: Կան սովորական, հասրակ հայեր, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրն իր ունակությունների շրջանակներում փորձում է եզրակացություններ անել ներկա քաղաքական իրադարձությունների մասին ու կիսվել մնացածի հետ: Հեն այս պրոցեսն է որ, *հաց ու պանիր ուտելն է*: Մի գուցե մի հարյուր տարի կուզի մեր կատարելագործումը, բայց պրոցեսն է հիմա կարևոր:  :Smile:

----------


## Adriano

ՀՀ-ն ոչ միայն պետք է ճանաչի, այլև ամեն բանով աջակցի այդ երկրներին' անկախ հանրապետոթյոններին, որոնք երբեք էլ չեն եղել Վրաստանի մասը: Իսկ վրացական ֆաշիստական, անգլոսաքսոնիկական վարչախոմբը, ոչ միայն պետք է հեռանա, իր հետ տանելով իր իսկ ստեղծած աղբը, այլ նաև պետք է ստեղծվի հատուկ տրիբունալ այդ հանցագործներին պատժելու համար:

----------


## Bergmann

> Շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու սենց հանկարծակի հայերով սկսեցինք հետաքրքրվել աբխազներով ու օսերով  
> Եթե արդարության համար եք պայքարում, ապա ինչի՞ չեք պայքարում /պայքարել/ չեչենների անկախութան համար:


Չեչենները առաջին չեչենական պատերազմից հետո փաստացի անկախ էին, բայց ինչ արեցին հետո? հարձակվեցին Դաղստանի վրա, ֆունդամենտալիստներով լցրին երկիրը, խոշտանգում էին գերիներին, հրապարակայնորեն մահապատժի էին ենթարկում մարդկանց,  այդ ազգը էլ ինչ իրավունք ունի անկախանալու?




> ՀՀ-ն ոչ միայն պետք է ճանաչի, այլև ամեն բանով աջակցի այդ երկրներին' անկախ հանրապետոթյոններին, որոնք երբեք էլ չեն եղել Վրաստանի մասը


...և կլիներ ՀՀ-ն 75% շրջափակման մեջ  :Bye:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու սենց հանկարծակի հայերով սկսեցինք հետաքրքրվել աբխազներով ու օսերով  
> Եթե արդարության համար եք պայքարում, ապա ինչի՞ չեք պայքարում /պայքարել/ չեչենների անկախութան համար: 
> Իսկ պատճառը պարզ ՝ ռուսական հետուսաալիքների պրոպագանդան: Ոնց ուզում են ռսները, էտպես էլ մտածում եք


Ճիշտ է Դվո ջան, Վրաստանը մեզ ինչ…ոչ հարևանն է, ոչ մեր ճամփեքն են այնտեղով անցնում առավել ևս ոչ էլ հայ կա…Տիբեթը որ լիներ էլի կհասկանայի, ահագին հայ կա, եկեղեցիով-բանով ու էդքան էլ հեռու չի…

Ապեր, դու Հայաստանին իրավացիորեն մեղադրում ես չափից դուրս ռուսամետության և արտաքին քաղաքականության բացակայության մեջ, համաձայն եմ… Բայց խնդրում եմ մի արի ու ասա որ Վրաստանը արտաքին քաղաքականություն ունի ու նրա արևմտամետությունը ավելի լավ է, դա նույն բանն է… Վրացիների փողը այստեղից (ԱՄՆ)-ից է գնում… ամերիկացի հարկատուների փողը և որտեղից որ փողն է գալիս այնտեղից էլ թելադրվում է արտաքին քաղաքականությունը… Սաակաշվիլին մի հատ ինքնուրույն քայլ արեց էն էլ տեսանք ինչ եղավ…Բուշը եթե ապուշ չլիներ Սաակվիլիի ականջից կբռներ ու կասեր "Դու էդ քանի՞ գլխանի ես որ իմ փողերով իմ տրուբի վրա ղումար ես խաղում… գլխիս Նապոլոն ես դառե՞լ, թե՞  Հիտլերն ես որ ռուսների վրա ես հարձակվում (ըստ էության)… դու ես կռվելու՞, թե՞ հույսդ դրել ես իմ վրա…էդ զեքուզրահի փողը նազդ ես տվե՞լ, որ ըտենց հավեսով կրակում ես … բանուգործ չունենք հիմա էլ քո ք...ը պիտի բողջաե՞նք" …

Արևմտյան շատ դիվանագետ/քաղաքագետներ Սաակաշվիլիի քայլը համարում են "առեղծված"

----------


## Elmo

> Ճիշտ է Դվո ջան, Վրաստանը մեզ ինչ…ոչ հարևանն է, ոչ մեր ճամփեքն են այնտեղով անցնում առավել ևս ոչ էլ հայ կա…Տիբեթը որ լիներ էլի կհասկանայի, ահագին հայ կա, եկեղեցիով-բանով ու էդքան էլ հեռու չի…
> 
> Ապեր, դու Հայաստանին իրավացիորեն մեղադրում ես չափից դուրս ռուսամետության և արտաքին քաղաքականության բացակայության մեջ, համաձայն եմ… Բայց խնդրում եմ մի արի ու ասա որ Վրաստանը արտաքին քաղաքականություն ունի ու նրա արևմտամետությունը ավելի լավ է, դա նույն բանն է… Վրացիների փողը այստեղից (ԱՄՆ)-ից է գնում… ամերիկացի հարկատուների փողը և որտեղից որ փողն է գալիս այնտեղից էլ թելադրվում է արտաքին քաղաքականությունը… Սաակաշվիլին մի հատ ինքնուրույն քայլ արեց էն էլ տեսանք ինչ եղավ… Բուշը եթե ապուշ չլիներ Սաակվիլիի ականջից կբռներ ու կասեր "Դու էդ քանի՞ գլխանի ես որ իմ փողերով իմ տրուբի վրա ղումար ես խաղում… գլխիս Նապոլոն ես դառե՞լ, թե՞  Հիտլերն ես որ ռուսների վրա ես հարձակվում (ըստ էության)… դու ես կռվելու՞, թե՞ հույսդ դրել ես իմ վրա…էդ զեքուզրահի փողը նազդ ես տվե՞լ, որ ըտենց հավեսով կրակում ես … բանուգործ չունենք հիմա էլ քո ք...ը պիտի բողջաե՞նք" …
> 
> Արևմտյան շատ դիվանագետ/քաղաքագետներ Սաակաշվիլիի քայլը համարում են "առեղծված"


Դե փորձի ու Արթուրին բացատրի: Ինքը իրան ա պնդում: Իրան մնա կհամոզի որ Կոնդոլ Ռիզան Մայր Թերեզային փոխարինում ա:

----------


## dvgray

> Ճիշտ է Դվո ջան, Վրաստանը մեզ ինչ…ոչ հարևանն է, ոչ մեր ճամփեքն են այնտեղով անցնում առավել ևս ոչ էլ հայ կա…Տիբեթը որ լիներ էլի կհասկանայի, ահագին հայ կա, եկեղեցիով-բանով ու էդքան էլ հեռու չի…
> 
> Ապեր, դու Հայաստանին իրավացիորեն մեղադրում ես չափից դուրս ռուսամետության և արտաքին քաղաքականության բացակայության մեջ, համաձայն եմ… Բայց խնդրում եմ մի արի ու ասա որ Վրաստանը արտաքին քաղաքականություն ունի ու նրա արևմտամետությունը ավելի լավ է, դա նույն բանն է… Վրացիների փողը այստեղից (ԱՄՆ)-ից է գնում… ամերիկացի հարկատուների փողը և որտեղից որ փողն է գալիս այնտեղից էլ թելադրվում է արտաքին քաղաքականությունը… Սաակաշվիլին մի հատ ինքնուրույն քայլ արեց էն էլ տեսանք ինչ եղավ…Բուշը եթե ապուշ չլիներ Սաակվիլիի ականջից կբռներ ու կասեր "Դու էդ քանի՞ գլխանի ես որ իմ փողերով իմ տրուբի վրա ղումար ես խաղում… գլխիս Նապոլոն ես դառե՞լ, թե՞  Հիտլերն ես որ ռուսների վրա ես հարձակվում (ըստ էության)… դու ես կռվելու՞, թե՞ հույսդ դրել ես իմ վրա…էդ զեքուզրահի փողը նազդ ես տվե՞լ, որ ըտենց հավեսով կրակում ես … բանուգործ չունենք հիմա էլ քո ք...ը պիտի բողջաե՞նք" …
> 
> Արևմտյան շատ դիվանագետ/քաղաքագետներ Սաակաշվիլիի քայլը համարում են "առեղծված"


Եթե Վրաստանը հարևան է, ու Տիբեթը չէ, ապա Թուրքիան էլ հարևան է, ու Տիբեթ չէ: Իսկ Թուրքիայում, պատմական  հայկական մասում ուզում են ինքնորոշվոն քրդերը: Աջակցե՞նք աշխարհի հնագույն ժողովուրդներից մեկին իր ազատագրական պայքաում հանուն  Վանում անկախ Քրդստանի հիմնման  :Smile: 

Երկրորդ: Դու ինքտ համ ասում ես, որ Սահակաշվիլին դրածո է, համ էլ ասում ես, որ նա պատերազմ սկսեց: Աշխարհում էտպես ուրիշ դեպք գիտե՞ս, որ դրածոն ինքն իր գյքին *պատերազմ* սկսի: Թե ստեղ էլ Սահակաշվիլին մարդկության հազարամյա պատմության մեջ ունիկալ է: Չի բռնում, եղբայր: 
…
Հետո մի բան էլ ասեմ, որ պարզ լինի թե ինչ ենք խոսում: Եթե Սահակաշվիլում ու վրացական կառավարությանը աշխատավարձ է տալիս արևմտյան միջոցները. ապա հայկական կառավարությունը նալոգ/հարկ է տալիս Յապոնրչիկին: Հասակնում ես չէ՞, թե դու, տարբերությունը որն է  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Դե փորձի ու Արթուրին բացատրի: Ինքը իրան ա պնդում: Իրան մնա կհամոզի որ Կոնդոլ Ռիզան Մայր Թերեզային փոխարինում ա:


Artgeo-ն համոզվելու խնդիր չունի, եթե փաստարկներով են խոսում:
Փաստարկները Կրեմլի ագիտպրոմի արտադրությունը չեն:


Ռուսների կողմից վրացական բնակչության էթնիկ զտումը ապացուցված է
http://www.hrw.org/english/docs/2008...eorgi19712.htm

Գերմանիան սպասում է Ռուսաստանից «վրացիների կողմից օս ժողովրդի էթնիկ զտման» ապացույցների, որոնք չկան մինչ այժմ
http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,...598159,00.html

----------


## Lion

> Եթե հայերեն թարգմանես գրածդ կփորձեմ պատասխանել: Կներես, բայց հարցից բան չհասկացա


Իրականում ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ էր… Դուք հղումներ եք տեղադրել Ձեր ստորագրության տեղը, որոնք նայելիս մարդու մոտ տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, թե խեղճ ու կրակ, անմեղ, խաղաղասեր, հակապատերազմական, ապամիլիտարիզացված մի երկրի վրա հարձակվել է ռուսական դաժան արջը ու… ջնջխել:

Էդ ոչինչ, որ շատ նկարներ սարքված են: Հենց մի շաբաթ առաջ մի ժուռնալիստ բավականին հիմնավոր կերպով հերքեց Ձեր մեջբերած սայթերում տեղադրված շատ նկարներ ու ապացուցեց դրանց արհեստական լինելը: Այսինքն, մի կին նստում է ավերակների վրա ու ղժժում, սրան ներկայացնում են որպես Գորիի տուժված և այլն… կամ հենց Ցխենվալիի ավերակները ցույց են տալիս որպես Գորիի ավերակներ…

Բայց հարցը էդ չի: Հարցը հետևյալն է – ով սկսեց պատերազմը, ով հարձակվեց Ցխենվալիի վրա, ով ջնջխեց օսերին, որ 1.500-ից ավել զոհ մենակ խաղաղ բնակչության մեջ են տվել?: Ով էր կատաղի կերպով բազմացնում վրաց նացիոնալիստներին, որ իրենց ծայրահեղ լկտի էին պահում: Ֆորումներում դրանց հետ մի քիչ շփվել եմ. ընենց էին պահում իրենց, կարծես աշխարհի միակ ու ընտրյալ ազգն էին: Քանի անգամ են անձամբ ինձ սպառնացել ու վիրավորել, քանի անգամ են սպառնալիքներ հնչեցնել Ջավախահայության հասցեին: Տամ սսիլկեքը?

Ու հենց էդ անհեռատես նախագահի երեսից էր, որ ամեն ինչ եղավ… Գիտեք ինչ, նա չէր սպասում, որ ռուսները կխառնվեին: Շատ խելոքա, խոսք չկա…

Մի խոսքով – Սահակաշվիլին ստացավ էն, ինչ ուզում էր, վրաց նացիոնալիստներն էլ հետը: Ի դեպ, ֆորումներում դրանք ինչ-որ պակասել են: Իհարկե, կոնկրետ պատերազմի ժամանակա, հիմա թաքնվում են… այ հետո, երբ ամեն ինչ վերջանա, կհայտնվեն ու կսկսեն մեծախոսել.

Խեղճ վրաց ժողովուրդ: Ինչքան քեզ հարգում եմ, այնքան էլ խղճում, որ գերի ես ընկել մի խելագարի ու իրա ֆաշիստ թիմի ձեռքը…

----------


## voter

Չեչենները անկախության ունակ չեն ինչպես թալիբանները, նրանք իննուսականներին իրենց անկախությունը ունեին, ՔԱՔՄԵՋ արին շարիաթ էին սարքել ինչպես թալիբանները Աֆղանստանում։

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Կարողա շարիաթն էլ իրանց երազած երկիրն ա, ճաշակին ընկեր չկա:

----------


## voter

Խոսքը անտեղյակ ամերիկյան պրոպագանդայի մասին է, որ սուտ է պնդել, թե Չեչեններին անկախություն չի տալիս Ռուսաստանը։
Ելցինին մինչև հիմա էլ բոլորը միայն հայհոյում են իր Ռուսական հողերի բազար անելու համար, քանի որ նրա կարգախոսն էր «վերցրեք այնքան ինքնիշխանություն ինչքան կարող եք» դրանից Չեչենները հաբռգեցին, Թաթարներին մի կերպ հանդարտացրին լուծում գտան, նույնիսկ Կարելներն էին երևակայում թե նոր պետություն են ստեղծելու։

Իսկ թե ինչ ճաշակ ունի չեչեն ժողովուրդը, բնական է որ իրենց գործն է, բայց երբ այդ ճաշակը սկսում են զոռով փաթաթել հասարակ մարդկանց իրենց իսկ հայրենակիցների վզին, դա ընդհամենը դեսպոտիզմ է, առանձին վերցրած երկրում, ինչպես հիմա Հայաստանում հաբռգածավոր, ածականավոր մականունավորները տպավորություն են ստեղծում, թե հայերին հենց այս կեղծումներով լցոնումներով իրենց ղեկավարներ ընտրելը բնական ու ազգային ՄԵՆԹալիտետին հարազատ երևույթ է։

Զարմանալի չէ, թե ինչու է պետք այդ ճաշակի դեմ պայքարել՞, թե դա վիրտուալ է իրական չէ ու չկան մարդիկ որոնք Հայաստանում շարիաթանման մի բան են ստեղծել, որ իրենց ստրին շատ մոտ է, կոչվում է ՀԱԲՌԳԻԶՄ, ով այդ աղանդի ծառան է իրավունք ունի ուրիշներին ծեծել, քացու տակ գցել, սպանել.... Թե այդ հաբռգիստները Հայ չեն՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե Վրաստանը հարևան է, ու Տիբեթը չէ, ապա Թուրքիան էլ հարևան է, ու Տիբեթ չէ: Իսկ Թուրքիայում, պատմական  հայկական մասում ուզում են ինքնորոշվոն քրդերը: Աջակցե՞նք աշխարհի հնագույն ժողովուրդներից մեկին իր ազատագրական պայքաում հանուն  Վանում անկախ Քրդստանի հիմնման 
> 
> Երկրորդ: Դու ինքտ համ ասում ես, որ Սահակաշվիլին դրածո է, համ էլ ասում ես, որ նա պատերազմ սկսեց: Աշխարհում էտպես ուրիշ դեպք գիտե՞ս, որ դրածոն ինքն իր գյքին *պատերազմ* սկսի: Թե ստեղ էլ Սահակաշվիլին մարդկության հազարամյա պատմության մեջ ունիկալ է: Չի բռնում, եղբայր: 
> …
> Հետո մի բան էլ ասեմ, որ պարզ լինի թե ինչ ենք խոսում: Եթե Սահակաշվիլում ու վրացական կառավարությանը աշխատավարձ է տալիս արևմտյան միջոցները. ապա հայկական կառավարությունը նալոգ/հարկ է տալիս Յապոնրչիկին: Հասակնում ես չէ՞, թե դու, տարբերությունը որն է


Ընգեր, դու իմ ասածները սխալ ես մեկնաբանում. ես ասում եմ, որ մենք պետք է *հետաքրքրված* լինենք քանի որ նրանք մեր հարևաններն են (հարցդ էր այդպիսին), նույնն էլ քրդերի հարցում պետք է *հետաքրքրված* լինենք նույն պատճառով: Ինչ վերաբերվում է մեր աջակցությանն ու կողմնորոշումներին, ապա դրանք պետք է հիմնված լինեն մեր երկրի շահերի վրա (սա էլ եմ նշել և ոչ մեկ անգամ)…Վրաստանը իր հարաբերությունները տարածաշրջանում պայմանավորում է իր շահերով դրա համար էլ, ցեղասպանությունը չի ընդունում, Ղարաբաղի հարցում ունի պրո-ազերական կողմնորոշում և մասնակցում է ծրագրերի որոնք շրջանցում են Հայաստանը (դրանում իհարկե մեր մեղքն ավելի շատ է)… Դա ես նորմալ եմ համարում սակայն նրանք էլ(դու էլ) պետք է հասկանան, որ մեր դիրքորոշումներն էլ հիմնված են մեր շահերի վրա և դա պարտադիր չէ, որ համընկնի նրանց շահերի հետ…թող նրանք էլ մեզ հասկանան…

Երկրորդ: Գիտեմ այդպիսի մեկին Սադդամ Հուսեյնը՝ նա էլ ինքնագլուխ հարձակվեց Քուվեյթի վրա…ապեր էլի եմ ասում ճիշտ մեկնաբանիր գրածս, ես գրել եմ, "Սաակաշվիլին մի հատ ինքնուրույն քայլ արեց" սա եմ ասել…բացի դրանից Սաակաշվիլին դրածո է…Բուշի անունով փողո՞ց…Բուշը հանդիսանում է դուռռռակության սիմվոլը…բառարանում եթե նայես, "դուռակ" բառի բացատրության դիմաց Բուշի նկարն է դրած ու նրանք փողոց են անվանում նրա պատվին…ու երբ նա մեղադրում է Ռուսաստանին սուվերեն երկիր նեխուժելու մեջ, բոլորը ծիծաղից գիտակցություններն են կորցնում…

Դվո ջան որպեսզի ավելի հասկանալի լինի ասեմ, որ ես Հայաստանի իշխանություններին ավելի վատն եմ համարում, բայց դա Սաակաշվիլիի ռեյտինգի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի, ինչո՞վ է դա արդարացնում նրա գործողությունները…ոչնչով… բացի դրանից մենք գոնե աշխատում ենք սրանց հեռացնելու ուղղությամբ, իսկ վրացիները կարծես այդքան էլ դժգոհ չեն և հավանություն են տալիս Սաակաշվիլիի քաղաքականությանը (ճիշտը որ ասեմ ես դրան չեմ հավատում, ուղղակի կարծում եմ որ այս "փոշին" նստելուց հետո, վրաց ժողովուրդը մի քանի "հետաքրքիր" հարցեր կուղղի իր ընտրյալին)

----------


## dvgray

Mephistopheles ջան 
կարո՞ղ ես հակիրճ կամ ընդարձակ ֆոռմատով բացատրես թե ինչ՞ի ա Հայաստանի շահերից բխում որ Վրաստանը պառակտվի ու նրանից անջատվել մի շարք հողային մասեր:  Ազգային չեմ ասում, որովհետև Շորբուլախի եզդիներն  էլ եթե Երևանից հայերիս վռնդեն,  կարան Երևանում հիմնական ազգաբնակչություն դառնան :

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles ջան 
> կարո՞ղ ես հակիրճ կամ ընդարձակ ֆոռմատով բացատրես թե ինչ՞ի ա Հայաստանի շահերից բխում որ Վրաստանը պառակտվի ու նրանից անջատվել մի շարք հողային մասեր:  Ազգային չեմ ասում, որովհետև Շորբուլախի եզդիներն  էլ եթե Երևանից հայերիս վռնդեն,  կարան Երևանում հիմնական ազգաբնակչություն դառնան :


Դվո ջան, ես այդպիսի բան ե՞րբ եմ ասել…Ես ասել եմ որ մեզ հարկավոր է *կայուն* Վրաստան և Սաակաշվիլիի (Վրաստանի) առճակատումը Ռուսաստանի հետ, դա բացառում է: Պառակտված Վրաստանը *շատ վատ* է մեզ համար, բայց հանուն միասնության Սաակաշվիլիի անհաշվենկատ քայլերն էլ նույնքան վատ են:

----------


## dvgray

> Դվո ջան, ես այդպիսի բան ե՞րբ եմ ասել…Ես ասել եմ որ մեզ հարկավոր է *կայուն* Վրաստան և Սաակաշվիլիի (Վրաստանի) առճակատումը Ռուսաստանի հետ, դա բացառում է: Պառակտված Վրաստանը *շատ վատ* է մեզ համար, բայց հանուն միասնության Սաակաշվիլիի անհաշվենկատ քայլերն էլ նույնքան վատ են:


Mephistopheles ջան
Թույլ տուր ասել, որ ես չեմ հավատում քո գնահատանքներին /որ անհաշվենկատ քայլեր է անում Սահակաշվիլին// այն պարզզ պատճառով, որովհետև դու անչափ սուբերկտիվ ես Սահակաշվիլու անձի նկատմամբ: Էլի եմ ասում, որ դեռ ամեն ինչ առջևում է:
Մի հատ հիշիր Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի տարեգրությունը:
Մոտ մեկ և կես տարի մենք դաժան պարտությունը պարտության հետից էինք կրում ռուսա-ազերաիկան հորդաներից ու կորցրինք շատ թանկարժեք հողեր Շահումյանում ու Գետաշենում: Սակայն հետո եղավ վերջնական հաղթանակ չէ՞:   :Smile:  Ու կարևորը որ մերոնք որսորդական հրացաններով կռվում էին նույն ռուսական բանակի տանկերի ու գրադների դեմ: Իսկ բնակչության պեսիմիստ մասը քո պես Արցախյան հերոսամարտի մասնակիցներին անվանում էր խելագարներ ու ամենակաևորը քո պես ասում էր նրանց Ավանտյուրիստներ: … իսկ  տերիներ հետո նույն նրանք, այդ քննադատողները շունչները պահած երջանիկանում էին , ասելով որ մենք մեր հազարամյա պատմության մեջ տարանք առաջին լուրջ հաղթանակը:
…
Նույնը հիմա Սահակաշվիլու դեպքում  :Smile: : Մի շտապիր: Ոչ մեկը միանգամից չի ազատագրվել հորդաներից  :Wink: 
…
Համբերություն  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles ջան
> Թույլ տուր ասել, որ ես չեմ հավատում քո գնահատանքներին /որ անհաշվենկատ քայլեր է անում Սահակաշվիլին// այն պարզզ պատճառով, որովհետև դու անչափ սուբերկտիվ ես Սահակաշվիլու անձի նկատմամբ: Էլի եմ ասում, որ դեռ ամեն ինչ առջևում է:
> Մի հատ հիշիր Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի տարեգրությունը:
> Մոտ մեկ և կես տարի մենք դաժան պարտությունը պարտության հետից էինք կրում ռուսա-ազերաիկան հորդաներից ու կորցրինք շատ թանկարժեք հողեր Շահումյանում ու Գետաշենում: Սակայն հետո եղավ վերջնական հաղթանակ չէ՞:   *Ու կարևորը որ մերոնք որսորդական հրացաններով կռվում էին նույն ռուսական բանակի տանկերի ու գրադների դեմ:* Իսկ բնակչության պեսիմիստ մասը *քո պես Արցախյան հերոսամարտի մասնակիցներին անվանում էր խելագարներ ու ամենակաևորը քո պես ասում էր նրանց Ավանտյուրիստներ:* … իսկ  տերիներ հետո նույն նրանք, այդ քննադատողները շունչները պահած երջանիկանում էին , ասելով որ մենք մեր հազարամյա պատմության մեջ տարանք առաջին լուրջ հաղթանակը:
> …
> Նույնը հիմա Սահակաշվիլու դեպքում : Մի շտապիր: Ոչ մեկը միանգամից չի ազատագրվել հորդաներից 
> …
> Համբերություն


Դվո ջան, կարող ես չհավատալ, ես կարծիք եմ հայտնել և փորձել հիմնավորել , ինչպես դու ես ասում, ժամանակը ցույց կտա…

Դվո՛, սուտ մի խոսիր.

ա) Մենք որսորդական հրացաններով օդանավ, տանկ ու ուղղաթիռ չենք խփել
բ) Մենք Ղարաբաղում ռուսների դեմ չենք կռվել, առավել ևս մեր հարաբերությունները Ռուսաստանի հետ շատ լավ են եղել այդ տարիներին
գ) Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմը պետք չէ համեմատել Վրաց/Օսական և Վրաց/Աբխազական հակամարտությունների հետ, որոնք հասկանալի պատճառներով վերածվեցին Վրաց/Ռուսական հակամարտության…սա առանձին թեմա է քանի որ Ղարաբաղյան հարցի լուծումը մեզ համար լրիվ տարբեր նպատակներ և աազդեցություններ ունի, սա միայն էթնիկ խնդիր չէ.
դ) Դու որտեղի՞ց գիտես, թե ես ինչ կարծիքներ եմ ունեցել Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի մասին…Ինչու՞ ես սուտ խոսում, ախպերս…ես Սաակաշվիլիին անհաշվենկատ քաղաքական գործիչ եմ համարում, բայց դա ոչ ոգի իրավունք չի տալիս ինձ վերագրել կարծիքներ որոնք ես չեմ արտահայտել…մի արա էլի
ե) Քո այս համեմատությամբ դու Սաակաշվիլիին համեմատում ես ԼՏՊ-ի հետ (արդյունքներին, որ նայես կտեսնես տարբերությունը)…Սաակաշվիլին փաստաբան է, ԼՏՊ-ն քաղաքական գործիչ…սրանց տարբերությունը շատ մեծ է:

----------


## dvgray

> Դ
> Դվո՛, սուտ մի խոսիր.


Արի ես խոսքերտ հետ վերցրու  :Smile: , քանի որ դեռ ոչ մեկը, Ակումցում նույնպես ինձ սուտասան չի ասել: Դու էլ արի հլա որ մի ասա, քանի որ ցավալի սխալ ես կատարում  :Wink: :

Հրացաններով ռուսասկան /էն ժամանակ հլա դեռ սիմվոլիկ անվանում էին սովետական/ տանկերի դեմ կանգնելու մասին եթե չգիտե՞ս, ապա արի մինչև ինձ որակաորելը մի երկրապահ գտի, որ եղել ա ասենք  Շահումյանում, ու իրա ասածները ստեղ բառացի մեջ բեր: Ու եթե ինքը ասի որ էտպես բան չի եղել, որ ասենք Բատկայի /Սիմոնին/  ու իր տղային սպանելուց հետո աչքերը ռուսական-սովետական բանակի սպաները չեն հանել, ապա ես սուտասան եմ, իրենից բխող բոլոր հետևանքներով:

Հ.Գ. Դիմացինին վեճի ժա,մաակ վիրավորելը մի վայրկյանի հարց է  :Wink: :

----------


## Koms

Պարզ է, որ հիմա գնում են, այսպես ասած, քաղաքական “տասովկաներ”: Վրաստանի սեպարատ ռեգիոնների անկախության ճանաչումը` ՀՀ-ի համար Վրաստանի կողմից միանշանակ “կանխատեսելի” արձագանք է ունենալու: Իսկ դրա “գինը”որն է լինելու?: Միանշանակ է, որ “ստավկաները” շատ բարձր են` խաղը իրոք որ գնում է “վա-բանկ”: Տեսնենք, թե ինչով կավարտվի այս խառը իրավիճակը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արի ես խոսքերտ հետ վերցրու , քանի որ դեռ ոչ մեկը, Ակումցում նույնպես ինձ սուտասան չի ասել: Դու էլ արի հլա որ մի ասա, քանի որ ցավալի սխալ ես կատարում :
> 
> Հրացաններով ռուսասկան /էն ժամանակ հլա դեռ սիմվոլիկ անվանում էին սովետական/ տանկերի դեմ կանգնելու մասին եթե չգիտե՞ս, ապա արի մինչև ինձ որակաորելը մի երկրապահ գտի, որ եղել ա ասենք  Շահումյանում, ու իրա ասածները ստեղ բառացի մեջ բեր: Ու եթե ինքը ասի որ էտպես բան չի եղել, որ ասենք Բատկայի /Սիմոնին/  ու իր տղային սպանելուց հետո աչքերը ռուսական-սովետական բանակի սպաները չեն հանել, ապա ես սուտասան եմ, իրենից բխող բոլոր հետևանքներով:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Դիմացինին վեճի ժա,մաակ վիրավորելը մի վայրկյանի հարց է :


Դվո, թեմայից շեղվում ենք, Աղդամը, Ֆիզուլին ու Քյալբաջարը որսորդական հրացանի գործ չի. ում ուզում ես բեր, ում ուզում ես հարցրու, ով ինչ ուզում է թող ասի, *որսորդական հրացանով օդանավ չես խփի*. Մեր դեմ ռուսական վարձկաններ կռվել են, բայց բանակը պաշտոնապես չի կռվել…որ կռվեին բանը Շահումյան/Գետաշենով չէր վերջանա…

Դու արդեն մի քանի անգամ ինձ վերագրել ես մտքեր որոնք ես չեմ արտահայտել "քո պես Արցախյան հերոսամարտի մասնակիցներին անվանում էր խելագարներ", չգիտես որտեղից որոշեցիր որ ես ուզում եմ, որ Վրաստանը պառակտվի, ես ասում եմ մենք հետաքրքրված ենք մր հարևան երկրի իրադարձություններով, դու դա մեկնաբանում ես իբրև աջակցություն օսերն և ասպես շարունակ…Հիմա էլ ասում ես, որ մենք որսորդական հրացաններով Ղարաբաղն ու նրա շրջակայքն ազատագրել ենք…

Երևի ճիշտ ես ասում, որ սուտասան չես, ավելի շուտ ֆանտազյոր ես…

----------


## Marduk

> Մի հատ հիշիր Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի տարեգրությունը:
> Մոտ մեկ և կես տարի մենք դաժան պարտությունը պարտության հետից էինք կրում ռուսա-ազերաիկան հորդաներից ու կորցրինք շատ թանկարժեք հողեր Շահումյանում ու Գետաշենում:


 Ռուսաստանի / ինչպես նաև ԱՄՆ-ի / դերը Ղարաբաղի կռվում երկակի է եղել:

 1988-1991 թվերը Սովետը պաշտպանում էր Ադրբեջանին քանի որ Հայաստանը դիտարկվում էր որպես խռովարարներ ու սեպարատսիտներ որոնք ուզում էին քանդել Սովետը: Դրա համար ամեն ինչ արվում էր որպեսզի ահաբեկեն հայերին, կազմակերպվեծ Սումգաիթի ջարդերը, կատարվեց օպերացիա Կոլցոն ու դատարկվեց Շահումյանը ու Գետաշենը:
  Ի դեպ այդ ժամանակ ԱՄՆ-ը ու Եվրոպան լրիվ հայկական պահանջների կողմն էին: Դրա համար սաղ աշխարհով լցվեցին երկրաշարժից հետո Լենինական որպեսզի ցույց տան թե իրենք ինչքան են սիրում հայերին, ոնց որ հիմա Վրաստանին են անում: Ի դեպ այն ժամանակ ԱՄՆ կոնգրեսը լրիվ պաշտպանում էր Արցախի անկախանալու կամ Հայաստանին միանալու իրավունքը:

  1991 թվի պուտչից հետո, երբ պարզ դարձավ որ Սովետը քանդվելու է իսկ Ռուսաստանում իշխանությունը կոմունիստներից անցավ Ելցինին, Ռուսաստանը կամաց կամաց փոխեց իր դիրքորոշումը:
   Ռուսաստանին արդեն ձեռնտու էր Հայաստանի հաղթանակը քանի որ Արցախի միջոցով կարելի էր Ադրբեջանի անկախությունը չեզոքացնել: Այսինքն եթե հայերը պարտվեին Արցախում ապա Ադրբեջանը այսօր կարող է ՆԱՏՈ-ի անդամ լիներ: 1993-ից Արևմուտքը արդեն մեզ չեր պաշտպանում: Թուրքիան փակեց անպատիժ կերպով սահմանը ու սկսվեց Ադրբեջանի տերիտորիալ անբաժանելիության մասին երգերը ....

   Հիմա իրավիճակը նույնպես փոխվում է: Եթե կայանա Ռուս-թուրքական դաշինքը ապա Արևմուտքը նորից կսկսի ազգայնական տրամադրություններ հրահրել Հայաստանում: Էն որ Մեթյու Բրայզան հանկարծ հիշեց որ Արցախը իրավունք ունի անկախանալու դրա նախանշաններից է:  Այսպես որ գնա շատ տարօրինակ բաներ կարող է տեսնենք  :LOL:   :LOL:  

  Հանկարծ կարող է պարզվել որ եվրոպամետը Սերժն է, իսկ ռուսամետը ԼՏՊ-ն  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Koms

Նայեք այս վերլուծությունը տվյալ հարցի վերաբերյալ.
www.lragir.am ...այժմ Հարավային Օսիայի եւ Աբխազիայի ճանաչումը պարզապես օգտագործելու են Ռուսաստանի դեմ հենց դիվանագիտական պայքարում: Արժե, որ այդ հանգամանքը անուշադրության չմատնեն այն պետությունները, որոնք մտադիր են Ռուսաստանին աջակցել այդ հարցում եւ իրենք էլ ճանաչեն Աբխազիայի եւ Հարավային Օսիայի անկախությունը: Միեւնույն է, նրանք իրենց ճանաչումով չեն կարող օգնել Ռուսաստանին, իսկ ահա իրենց վնասել կարող են: Այդ մասին թերեւս պետք է լրջորեն մտածի նաեւ Հայաստանը, ուր հնչում են արտահայտություններ, որ Հայաստանը պետք է ճանաչի Աբխազիան եւ Օսիան, բայց պայմանով, որ Ռուսաստանն էլ Ղարաբաղը ճանաչի: Դա էր մնացել, որ չճանաչված պետությունից Ղարաբաղը վերածեինք ճանաչված ռուսական ֆորպոստի:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Եվս մի մեջբերում lragir.am-ից …



> *ԻՆԳՈՒՇՆԵՐՆ ԱՆԿԱԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԿՊԱՀԱՆՋԵՆ* 
> Հարավային Օսիայի իրադարձություններից հետո փորձագետները նշում էին, որ Հյուսիսկովկասյան պայթյունավտանգ տարածաշրջանը կրկին կալեկոծվի: Եւ կարծես չեն սխալվել. համենայնդեպս, օգոստոսի 8-ից հետո, երբ արդեն լայնածավալ ռազմական գործողություններ էին ընթանում Օսիայում, Հյուսիսային Կովկասում իրավիճակը բավական սրվել էր: Փորձագետները նշում էին, որ առավել հավանական «տաք կետը» լինելու է Ինգուշիան: Եվ ահա, կիրակի օրը տեղի է ունեցել միջադեպ, որ կարող է պայթյուն առաջացնել այդ հանրապետությունում: Ինգուշիայի մայրաքաղաք վերադառնալիս նույն ինքնաթիռում են եղել Ինգուշիայի նախագահ Զյազիկովը եւ ընդդիմության առաջնորդ Եվլոեվը: Ինքնաթիռում նրանց միջեւ տեղի է ունեցել տհաճ խոսակցություն, որից հետո արդեն օդանավակայանում ոստիկանները հարձակվել են Եվլոեվի վրա եւ սպանել նրան, վերցնելով նոթբուքը եւ 3 միլիոն ռուբլի գումար: Ինգուշիայի ընդդիմությունը պատրաստվում է բողոքի ակցիաներ սկսել, պահանջելով Ինգուշիայի անկախությունը Ռուսաստանից:

----------


## Koms

Նաեւ սա`
Назрань/Магас. 1 сентября. INTERFAX.RU - В центре Назрани около 500 человек собрались на митинг в связи с гибелью владельца сайта "Ингушетия.ру" Магомеда Евлоева. Как передал корреспондент агентства "Интерфакс-Юг", люди собрались возле автовокзала на ул. Московская, одной из центральных магистралей города. Участники акции на нескольких автобусах и легковых машинах приехали к автовокзалу, практически перекрыв движение транспорта. Родственники Евлоева привезли на митинг его тело. После окончания акции они намерены отправиться в селение Экажево, где Евлоев будет похоронен.

----------


## dvgray

> Դվո, թեմայից շեղվում ենք, Աղդամը, Ֆիզուլին ու Քյալբաջարը որսորդական հրացանի գործ չի. ում ուզում ես բեր, ում ուզում ես հարցրու, ով ինչ ուզում է թող ասի, *որսորդական հրացանով օդանավ չես խփի*. Մեր դեմ ռուսական վարձկաններ կռվել են, բայց բանակը պաշտոնապես չի կռվել…որ կռվեին բանը Շահումյան/Գետաշենով չէր վերջանա…
> 
> Դու արդեն մի քանի անգամ ինձ վերագրել ես մտքեր որոնք ես չեմ արտահայտել "քո պես Արցախյան հերոսամարտի մասնակիցներին անվանում էր խելագարներ", չգիտես որտեղից որոշեցիր որ ես ուզում եմ, որ Վրաստանը պառակտվի, ես ասում եմ մենք հետաքրքրված ենք մր հարևան երկրի իրադարձություններով, դու դա մեկնաբանում ես իբրև աջակցություն օսերն և ասպես շարունակ…Հիմա էլ ասում ես, որ մենք որսորդական հրացաններով Ղարաբաղն ու նրա շրջակայքն ազատագրել ենք…
> 
> Երևի ճիշտ ես ասում, որ սուտասան չես, ավելի շուտ ֆանտազյոր ես…


Շատ լավերևաց, թե ով է ֆանտազիոռ ու ով ում մտքերն է ձևախեղում  :Wink: 
Դադարացնում են բանավեճը,քանի որ  արդյունավետությւոնը հավասար է զրոյի: Փոխարենը վերածվել է "դու ասիր ես ասիր" -ի :

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ռուսաստանի / ինչպես նաև ԱՄՆ-ի / դերը Ղարաբաղի կռվում երկակի է եղել:
> 
>  1988-1991 թվերը Սովետը պաշտպանում էր Ադրբեջանին քանի որ Հայաստանը դիտարկվում էր որպես խռովարարներ ու սեպարատսիտներ որոնք ուզում էին քանդել Սովետը: Դրա համար ամեն ինչ արվում էր որպեսզի ահաբեկեն հայերին, կազմակերպվեծ Սումգաիթի ջարդերը, կատարվեց օպերացիա Կոլցոն ու դատարկվեց Շահումյանը ու Գետաշենը:
>   Ի դեպ այդ ժամանակ ԱՄՆ-ը ու Եվրոպան լրիվ հայկական պահանջների կողմն էին: Դրա համար սաղ աշխարհով լցվեցին երկրաշարժից հետո Լենինական որպեսզի ցույց տան թե իրենք ինչքան են սիրում հայերին, ոնց որ հիմա Վրաստանին են անում: Ի դեպ այն ժամանակ ԱՄՆ կոնգրեսը լրիվ պաշտպանում էր Արցախի անկախանալու կամ Հայաստանին միանալու իրավունքը:
> 
>   1991 թվի պուտչից հետո, երբ պարզ դարձավ որ Սովետը քանդվելու է իսկ Ռուսաստանում իշխանությունը կոմունիստներից անցավ Ելցինին, Ռուսաստանը կամաց կամաց փոխեց իր դիրքորոշումը:
>    Ռուսաստանին արդեն ձեռնտու էր Հայաստանի հաղթանակը քանի որ Արցախի միջոցով կարելի էր Ադրբեջանի անկախությունը չեզոքացնել: Այսինքն եթե հայերը պարտվեին Արցախում ապա Ադրբեջանը այսօր կարող է ՆԱՏՈ-ի անդամ լիներ: 1993-ից Արևմուտքը արդեն մեզ չեր պաշտպանում: Թուրքիան փակեց անպատիժ կերպով սահմանը ու սկսվեց Ադրբեջանի տերիտորիալ անբաժանելիության մասին երգերը ....
> 
>    Հիմա իրավիճակը նույնպես փոխվում է: Եթե կայանա Ռուս-թուրքական դաշինքը ապա Արևմուտքը նորից կսկսի ազգայնական տրամադրություններ հրահրել Հայաստանում: Էն որ Մեթյու Բրայզան հանկարծ հիշեց որ Արցախը իրավունք ունի անկախանալու դրա նախանշաններից է:  Այսպես որ գնա շատ տարօրինակ բաներ կարող է տեսնենք   
> ...


Ամբողջությամբ համաձայն եմ:
Իրականում ամեն ինչ դեռ նոր է թափ առնում: Հաշվի առնելով նաև Պուտինի վերջին հայտարարությունները "կալբասի" մասին, շատ թեժ է լինլու Անդրկովկասում հավանաբար մոտակա մի քանի տարի անց /կամ ավելի շուտ  :Think: /

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շատ լավերևաց, թե ով է ֆանտազիոռ ու ով ում մտքերն է ձևախեղում 
> Դադարացնում են բանավեճը,քանի որ  արդյունավետությւոնը հավասար է զրոյի: Փոխարենը վերածվել է *"դու ասիր ես ասիր"* -ի :
> 
> ............................


Դվո ջան, մատաղ քեզ…Բանավեճի ժամանակ անչափ էական է – կարելի է ասել ամենաէական տարրերից մեկն է–մտքի ստույգ մեկնաբանումը, եթե դա չի արվում, բանավեճը վերածվում է վիճաբանության (կամ էլ կռվի)…Ապեր դու շարունակաբար ինձ մտքեր վերագրեցիր ու հետն էլ մեղադրեցիր…զա շտօ՞ Դվո ջան…Ես ասե՞լ եմ կամ ուզել եմ, որ Վրաստանը պառակտվի…եթե կուզես իմանալ ես քվեարկել եմ օսերի ու աբխազների անկախության ճանաչման դեմ և բոլորովին էլ կողմ չեմ Ջավախքի անկախությանը և ուզում եմ Ջավախքը տեսնել ուժեղ համայնք ինտեգրացված վրացական հասարակության մեջ (ձուլված չէ), և այդպիսով դառնա վրաց հասարակության կարևոր բաղկացուցիչ մասը. մեզ էլ է օգուտ նրանց էլ, սա ազգուրացություն չի պահանջում… Ջավախքի հարցով դու ոչինչ չես ասել, մենք այս հարցը չենք շոշափել, բայց ուզեցի նշել, որ ապացուցեմ, որ ես Վրաստանի պառակտումը չեմ ուզում, ճիշտ հակառակը, իսկ դու ինչ էիր ասել…Սաակաշվիլիին որ չեմ սիրում դա չի նշանակում, որ դեմ եմ Վրաստանին և վրաց ժողովրդին… առաջին անգամ մտածեցի վրիպակ է, երկրորդ անգամ սկսեցի կասկածել, բայց երրորդ անգամ ինձ թվաց դիտավորյալ ես անում… "ստախոս" որակավորումը չափազանցված է, դու այդպիսին չես, բայց Դվո ջան, ի՞նչ ես ուզում որ մտածեմ երբ մտքերս շարունակաբար աղավաղվում ես…սխալ ե՞մ ասում Դվո ջան,…Եթե ես քեզ վերագրեի մտքեր որոնք չես արտահայտել, կամ մտքերդ աղավաղեի դու ի՞նչպես կվարվեիր…

Իհարկե, եթե բանավեճը այսպես պիտի լինի, համաձայն եմ, չարժե շարունակել. գրում եմ պարզապես, որ ինձ ճիշտ հասկանաս

----------


## Koms

Եւրամիության ղեկավարների դիրքորոշումը հստակ է.



> БРЮССЕЛЬ, 2 сентября. Лидеры 27 стран-членов Евросоюза по итогам экстренного саммита по Грузии призвали международное сообщество не признавать независимость Южной Осетии и Абхазии, осудив одностороннее решение России.
> "Это решение независимости неприемлемо, и Европейский Совет призывает другие государства не признавать провозгласившие независимость территории", - говорится в итоговой резолюции.

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Թույլ ա եվրամիության դիրքորոշումը: Շատ են կախված Ռուսաստանից: ԱՄՆ-ինը ավելի կոշտ կլինի:
Ավստրալիայի պառլամենտը հնարավոր է չվավերացնի Ռուսաստանի ու Ավստրալիայի նախագահների՝ Ռուսաստան ուրան ներկրելու պայմանագիրը. Ավստրալիանյում են գտնվում ուրանի խոշորագույն պաշարները: Որոշումը կապված է Հարավային Կովկասում Ռուսաստանի գործողությունների հետ:

----------


## Elmo

> Թույլ ա եվրամիության դիրքորոշումը: Շատ են կախված Ռուսաստանից: ԱՄՆ-ինը ավելի կոշտ կլինի:


ԱՄՆ էլ ա շատ կախված Ռուսաստանից:

----------


## azat11

Հարավային Օսեթյան ցանկանում է միանալ Ռուսաստանին.... Աղբյուր` Ազատություն.ամ
http://azatutyun.am/armeniareport/re...C13AB033B1.ASP

Ինչպե"ս կմեկնաբանեն սա Օսեթիայի և Աբխազիայի "Ազատ և անկախ ապրելու իրավունքի" պաշտան ակումբցիները: Ակնհայտ չէ"ր, որ դա բլեֆ է, դեռ կրակը չհանգած, միանում են մեծ ախպորը, որ "ազատ և անկախ" ապրեն  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հարավային Օսեթյան ցանկանում է միանալ Ռուսաստանին.... Աղբյուր` Ազատություն.ամ
> http://azatutyun.am/armeniareport/re...C13AB033B1.ASP
> 
> Ինչպե"ս կմեկնաբանեն սա Օսեթիայի և Աբխազիայի "Ազատ և անկախ ապրելու իրավունքի" պաշտան ակումբցիները: Ակնհայտ չէ"ր, որ դա բլեֆ է, դեռ կրակը չհանգած, միանում են մեծ ախպորը, որ "ազատ և անկախ" ապրեն


Չեչենների ու ինգուշների բախտին են ուզում արժանանալ...

----------


## Elmo

> Հարավային Օսեթյան ցանկանում է միանալ Ռուսաստանին.... Աղբյուր` Ազատություն.ամ
> http://azatutyun.am/armeniareport/re...C13AB033B1.ASP
> 
> Ինչպե"ս կմեկնաբանեն սա Օսեթիայի և Աբխազիայի "Ազատ և անկախ ապրելու իրավունքի" պաշտան ակումբցիները: Ակնհայտ չէ"ր, որ դա բլեֆ է, դեռ կրակը չհանգած, միանում են մեծ ախպորը, որ "ազատ և անկախ" ապրեն


Բայց



> Президент Южной Осетии Эдуард Кокойты заявил, что *республика не собирается входить в состав России* и останется независимой, сообщает "Интерфакс". Это заявление идет вразрез с предыдущими


http://lenta.ru/news/2008/09/11/osetia1/

----------


## Artgeo

> Բայց


Կայֆը գիտե՞ս որնա, որ, ի դեպ արդեն որերորդ անգամ կրկնում եմ, դու մեջբերում ես ռուսաստանի ագիտպրոմի արտադրանքը առանց մտածելու ու առանց հետազոտելու: Կոկոյթին հանգիստ կարա դուրս տալ ինչքան ուզում ա, ինքը Ռուսաստանի դրածոն ա և նույնիսկ օս ժողովրդի ցանկությունը չի կարող արտահայտել:

----------


## Elmo

> Կայֆը գիտե՞ս որնա, որ, ի դեպ արդեն որերորդ անգամ կրկնում եմ, դու մեջբերում ես ռուսաստանի ագիտպրոմի արտադրանքը առանց մտածելու ու առանց հետազոտելու: Կոկոյթին հանգիստ կարա դուրս տալ ինչքան ուզում ա, ինքը Ռուսաստանի դրածոն ա և նույնիսկ օս ժողովրդի ցանկությունը չի կարող արտահայտել:


Лента.ру -ն ինչո՞վ ա պակաս կամ ավել քաղաքականացված մնացածից: Նայի ստորագրությանդ Արթ: Վրացական ագիտպրոմի արտադրանքը ավելի ընդունելի չի, քան ռուսականը:

----------


## Artgeo

> Лента.ру -ն ինչո՞վ ա պակաս կամ ավել քաղաքականացված մնացածից: Նայի ստորագրությանդ Արթ: Վրացական ագիտպրոմի արտադրանքը ավելի ընդունելի չի, քան ռուսականը:


Լենտա.ռուի մասին չի խոսքը: Խոսքը Կոկոյթիի մասին ա: Իսկ իմ ստորագրության մեջ լրատվական կայք չկա:

----------


## Marduk

Եվս մի բայց

Абхазия подаст заявку на присоединение к Союзному государству России и Белоруссии

Ի դեպ խելացի քայլ է, եթե Աբխազիան մտնի ԱՊՀ ապա դե ֆակտո այն կճանաչվի ԱՊՀ բոլոր երկրների կողմից

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եվս մի բայց
> 
> Абхазия подаст заявку на присоединение к Союзному государству России и Белоруссии
> 
> Ի դեպ խելացի քայլ է, եթե Աբխազիան մտնի ԱՊՀ ապա դե ֆակտո այն կճանաչվի ԱՊՀ բոլոր երկրների կողմից


բայց մտնելու համար պետք է բոլոր երկրները քվերակեն մտնելու օգտին, իսկ եթե քվերակեն ուրեմն դե յուրե կճանաչեն անկախությունը, ուրեմն չեն քվեարկի, ինչպես որ ՀԱՊ նիստի ժամանակ մերժեցին Ռուսաստանի նախագիծը ճանաչելու վերաբերյալ ու ընդամենը դատապարտեցին Վրաստանին

----------


## azat11

> Բայց
> 
> http://lenta.ru/news/2008/09/11/osetia1/


Տեսա, իմ գրած ժամին հասցրել էր բլթցնել, քիչ անց ռուսները նկատել էին և կլիզմել, դրանից հետո խոսքը փոխեց: Տես Ազատության կայքը, իմ նշած հոդվածը հետո լրացվելա :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

Հայաստանը դաժե Արցախը դե յուռե չի ճանաչել ուր մնաց Աբխազիա ու Օսիա ճանաչի, սենց բան մոտակա ժամանակներս հաստատ չի կարա լինի

----------


## Koms

Էլի չեմ կարծում, որ այս հարցում /ճանաչել-չճանաչելու/ Հայսատանը ինքնուրույն ինչ-որ քայլեր ձեռնարկի;

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վենեսուելան ճանաչեց Աբխազիայի և Հարավային Օսիայի անկախությունը 
> 
> Վենեսուելայի նախագահ Ուգո Չավեսը Մոսկվայում ՌԴ նախագահ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևի հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ հայտարարել է, որ Կարակասն արդեն կատարել է բոլոր ձևակերպումները և ճանաչել է Հարավային Օսիայի և Աբխազիայի անկախությունը, հաղորդում է ИТАР-ТАСС-ը:
> 
> «Ես դեռևս չեմ խոսել այդ մասին, սակայն հիմա ցանկանում եմ տեղեկացնել. Վենեսուելան միացել է Աբխազիայի և Հարավային Օսիայի անկախության ճանաչմանը»,- հայտարարել է Չավեսը:
> 
> «Մոտ ապագայում մենք կսկսենք անհրաժեշտ գործողությունները` այդ երկրների հետ դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու համար»,- հավելել է Վենեսուելայի առաջնորդը:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ մինչև այժմ երկու հանրապետությունների անկախությունը ճանաչել էին Ռուսաստանը և Նիկարագուան:
> ...


Մի երկու պետություն էլ որ Աֆրիկայից ճանաչեն, ասենք Բոտսվանան, կամ Բուրկինա Ֆասոն, միջազգային ճանաչումն ապահովված է։ :Hands Up:

----------


## Արիացի

> Մի երկու պետություն էլ որ Աֆրիկայից ճանաչեն, ասենք Բոտսվանան, կամ Բուրկինա Ֆասոն, միջազգային ճանաչումն ապահովված է։


Ինչքան հիշում եմ, Սոմալին ճանաչել ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինչքան հիշում եմ, Սոմալին ճանաչել ա


Դե պաշտոնական Սոմալի հասկացություն չկա, էնտեղ պրեզիդենտին մի երկու քուչա է բանի տեղ դնում, մնացածն էլ մոջահեդների թայֆաներն են, դրա համար Սոմալին չեն հիշատակում, որ շատ խայտառակ բան չստացվի։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե պաշտոնական Սոմալի հասկացություն չկա, էնտեղ պրեզիդենտին մի երկու քուչա է բանի տեղ դնում, մնացածն էլ մոջահեդների թայֆաներն են, դրա համար Սոմալին չեն հիշատակում, որ շատ խայտառակ բան չստացվի։


Չէ, Վիշապ ջան, արի ու տես, որ Սոմալին հիշատակում են :Jpit:  Մի տեղ կարդացի, որ պաշտոնական ճանաչումը չէին բացառում Սոմալին, Լիբանանը, Բելոռուսը:

Չավեսը հանդիսանում է Բոլիվարիանյան դաշինքի ոչ պաշտոնական առաջնորդը և ոգեշնչողը: Իսկ այդ դաշինքի մեջ են Վենեսուելան, Կուբան, Բոլիվիան, Հոնդուրասը, Դոմինիկյան հանրապետությունը, Գրենադենները, Սեն-Վինսենտը, Անտիգուան ու Բարբուդան: Այդ թվում նաև՝ Նիկարագուան, որն արդեն իսկ ճանաչել է անկախությունը: Նրա նախագահ Դանիել Օրտեգա Սավեդրան նշել էր, որ նախկինում Հվ. Օսեթիան և Աբխազիան կազմում էին ԽՍՀՄ տարածքի  մաս՝ ինքնավարության իրավունքներով, Ռուսաստանն այլ ելք չուներ, քան ցուցաբերել քաղաքական ու ռազմական աջակցություն՝ Վրաստանի մշտական սպառնալիքների դեմ:

Կարելի է արդեն սպասել այս երկրների կողմից պաշտոնական հայտարարություններին:

----------


## Արիացի

> Դե պաշտոնական Սոմալի հասկացություն չկա, էնտեղ պրեզիդենտին մի երկու քուչա է բանի տեղ դնում, մնացածն էլ մոջահեդների թայֆաներն են, դրա համար Սոմալին չեն հիշատակում, որ շատ խայտառակ բան չստացվի։


Դրա համար էլ ընդունել է  :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

Վրաստանը արդեն կորցրել Է այդ տարացքները: Միջազգային իրավական ճանաչումը անկախության հատկանիշներ չի տրամադրում այդ տարածքներին, դրանք արդեն անկախ են: Ճանաչումը ժամանակի հարց է:

----------

Elmo (10.09.2009), Արիացի (10.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Վրաստանը արդեն կորցրել Է այդ տարացքները: Միջազգային իրավական ճանաչումը անկախության հատկանիշներ չի տրամադրում այդ տարածքներին, դրանք արդեն անկախ են: Ճանաչումը ժամանակի հարց է:


էտ տարածքներըշի բնակիչները  գտնվում են այժմ ստրկական վիճակում, իսկ ստրկատերը ռսներն են:

----------

Rammer (11.09.2009)

----------


## Armavir

> էտ տարածքներըշի բնակիչները  գտնվում են այժմ ստրկական վիճակում, իսկ ստրկատերը ռսներն են:


Վրաստանում, պատահաբար, հո չե՞ք ապրում: Էտ տարացքների բնակիչները այժմ ազատ ու անկախ են իրենց հողերի վրա: Համենայն դեպս դուք չեք գտնի մի աբխազ կամ օս, որ իրեն ռուսների դեմ ստրուկ զգա:

----------

Բիձա (12.09.2009)

----------


## Armavir

Մինչ դեռ Արցախը չենք ճանաչել, Աբխազիայի ու Օսիայի ճանաչման մասին խոսելը վաղ է:

----------


## dvgray

> Վրաստանում, պատահաբար, հո չե՞ք ապրում: Էտ տարացքների բնակիչները այժմ ազատ ու անկախ են իրենց հողերի վրա: Համենայն դեպս դուք չեք գտնի մի աբխազ կամ օս, որ իրեն ռուսների դեմ ստրուկ զգա:


Վրաստանում չեմ ապրում:
ենթադրում եմ, որ բոլոր աբխազների ու օսերին անձամբ չեք ճանաչում, ու էտ պատճառով սենց եզրակացության գալը սխալ է:
Ես մոտիկից ճանաչում եմ հայի, որը բնակվում է ծնված օրվանից Գագրայում ու այստեղ տեղադրել են իր կարծիքը: դեռ սրանից տարիներ առաջ էր որ ռսները գրավել/սեփականաշնորհել էին ամբողջ ծովափը իր հանգստավայրերով. իսկ աբխազ/յհայ աշխատում էին ռսների համար շատ ավելի ցածր կարգավիճակով, քան կարելի է պատկերացնել /ստրուկ բառը տեղին եմ օգտագործել, քանի որ իրենց աշխատանքի դիմաց համարյա թե փող չեն ստանում ու գտնվում եմ զալոժնիկի կարգավիճակում: Աբխազիայից դուրս գալու համար "հիմնավոր" պատճառներ պետք է ներակյացնեն/:

----------


## dvgray

> Էտ տարացքների բնակիչները այժմ ազատ ու անկախ են իրենց հողերի վրա:


էսօրվանից ավելի ստրկական վիճակում երբևէ աբխազները չեն եղել:

----------

Վիշապ (11.09.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> էտ տարածքներըշի բնակիչները  գտնվում են այժմ ստրկական վիճակում, իսկ ստրկատերը ռսներն են:


Ես քո ասածին հակառակ բան չէի ասել: Դե յուրե անկախ են, ու ինձ թվումա դե ֆակտո ավելի անկախ են քան Վրաստանի կազմում էին :Wink:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Հիմա որ Ախալքալաքը հետ վերցնենք, ասենք Ռուսների օգնությամբ, տա կնշանակի, որ Ախալքալաքցիկ էլ են ստրկական վիճակում: 
Վրացիք էլ ստրուկներ, ուղղակի իրանց տերերը ուրիշ են... նենց որ պետք չէ միակողմանի մոտեցումներով թյուր կարծիքներ ստեղծել:  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Հիմա որ Ախալքալաքը հետ վերցնենք, ասենք Ռուսների օգնությամբ, տա կնշանակի, որ Ախալքալաքցիկ էլ են ստրկական վիճակում: 
> Վրացիք էլ ստրուկներ, ուղղակի իրանց տերերը ուրիշ են... նենց որ պետք չէ միակողմանի մոտեցումներով թյուր կարծիքներ ստեղծել:


ըհը  :LOL: 
մի 100 տարվա պտույտ մը տալով վերջը եկանք հասանք ելման դիրքին:
ռուսի օգնությամբ վերցել՜՜՜՜  :LOL: 
…
խելքի գալ ա պետք  :Wink:  երրորդ անգամ նույն սխալը կատարե՞լ

----------


## Լեռնցի

> ըհը 
> մի 100 տարվա պտույտ մը տալով վերջը եկանք հասանք ելման դիրքին:
> ռուսի օգնությամբ վերցել՜՜՜՜ 
> …
> խելքի գալ ա պետք  երրորդ անգամ նույն սխալը կատարե՞լ


Քո մոտ էնքան լավ ա ստացվում ինֆորմացիայի աղավաղումը: Սա էլ որերորդ դեպքը:




> Հիմա որ Ախալքալաքը հետ վերցնենք, ասենք Ռուսների օգնությամբ, տա կնշանակի, որ Ախալքալաքցիկ էլ են ստրկական վիճակում:
> Վրացիք էլ ստրուկներ, ուղղակի իրանց տերերը ուրիշ են... նենց որ պետք չէ միակողմանի մոտեցումներով թյուր կարծիքներ ստեղծել:


Կարծում եմ, որ օգտագործված ԱՍԵՆՔ բառը, հասկանալի պիտի դարձնի, որ միտք արտահայտողը օրինակ է բերում, որ եթե նույն բանը կատարվեր Ախալքալաքի հետ, կարծիքը նույնը արդյոք կլիներ:

----------

